# ireland to madeira



## mmcg (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi I am planning on early retirement to Portugal[ Madeira ] from Irelandhopefully in Autumn this year , will have work pension as income and want to rent apartment , do I need a portuguese TAX no to rent a property long term and what else do I need eg bills from utility in Ireland do I need portuguese bank account before I can rent a property and is it difficult to open a bank account without a permanent address - in hotel while sussing out apartments to rent. 
would appreciate any advise
Thanks in advance


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need a Tax number for most things just use your Irish address + Passport, change address when you find apartment and become a Resident.

Initially open a bank account as a non Resident with your Irish address then same as Tax number or do both if your visiting before move


----------



## mmcg (Jun 2, 2014)

thanks for that, M


----------

